# Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen​*
*Dokumentation
Volkssport Angeln*​
Die Redaktion von Spiegel TV Wissen hat sich mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt, um etwas Werbung für Ihre Sendung ums Angeln zu machen, "Volkssport Angeln", die am 11.02.2017 um 20:15h auf SPIEGEL TV Wissen laufen wird! 

Die Spiegel TV Wissen Redaktion:
_Für die Reportage waren wir beim Plattfischangeln bei den Meersfischereitagen der DAFV auf Fehmarn dabei, haben Fischereischein-Neulinge beim Angeln auf dem Schweriner See (Angelschule Nord / Jan Pusch) begleitet und waren mit einer Guided Tour im Hamburger Hafen unterwegs (Pro-Guiding Hamburg).  _


Ebenfalls wurde noch der Link der Vorschau mit angegeben:
http://www.rtv.de/sendungsdetails/12007924/volkssport-angeln.html


Nachdem  ich mich telefonisch versichert habe, dass es kein reiner DAFV-Werbefilm ist, mache ich auch auf den Film aufmerksam:
*"Volkssport Angeln"*
11.02.2017
20:15h 
SPIEGEL TV Wissen


*ACHTUNG!!!!
PAY TV!!!!!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Hier zu Facebook von SpiegelTV Wissen:
https://www.facebook.com/SpiegelTVWissen/videos/1350441494998620/


----------



## Ørret (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Angeln mit Horst Hennings vom Kutter aus auf Scholle...Mit Natsch und ihrem 40000Eur Boot im Hamburger Hafen auf Zander... Angeln mit Guide und seinem Top Equipment auf dem Schweriner See. Ob die Sendung den deutschen Durchschnittsangler so wirklich wiedergibt bezweifle  ich etwas. Aber trotzdem unter dem Strich ne ganz nette positive Sendung über das Hobby Angeln.War ganz ok!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

danke für Rückmeldung - hab als Schwabe kein PayTV und muss warten, bisses öffentlich mal kommt


----------



## Lubina (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Bin zwar kein Schwabe, hab aber auch kein Pay-TV.|rolleyes

Falls es mal auf den öffentlichen Sendern kommt, würde ich es mir gern ansehen. 
Freu mich auf ne entsprechende Info hier!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Redaktion TV Wissen hat versprochen, es mir durchzustecken (wenn sie es nicht vergessen).
Dauert aber mindestens ein halbes Jahr..


----------



## Matrix85 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Die öffentlichen Sender sind doch auch pay tv! 
Nur darf man diese sich nicht aussuchen oder kündigen. Ihr Sklaven der öffentlich rechtlichen))


----------



## Lubina (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

No Problem, ich hab Geduld und kann warten.....(bin ja schließlich Angler|wavey


----------



## Kerold (17. August 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Hoffentlich dauert es keine 3 Monate bis wir es sehen können. :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen*

Da gehts zur Sendung, öffentlich zu sehen:
Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln


----------

